# Irina Denisova: Nun, Woman Composer & Choir Director from White Russia



## TxllxT

Not so long ago my wife discovered Irina Denisova on YouTube. It's a pity that there are no subtitles available, because her life-story is remarkable indeed. She composes for her Festival Choir of the St Elisabeth Monastery. Enjoy the extreme high quality of choir singing! Also I'm happy to be able to report positive news from White Russia / Belarus...


----------

